# Failed running aclocal!!!!

## amdziak

Kiedy robie emerge system daje cos takiego:

```

Calculating system dependencies ... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 52) media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums Wink

>>> checking auxfile checksums Wink

>>> checking miscfile checksums Wink

>>> checking alsa-lib-1.0.11.tar.bz2 Wink

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-lib-1.0.11.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.11/work

[32;01m*[0m Applying alsa-lib-1.0.10_rc3-hardened.patch ...

[A[92C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[32;01m*[0m Applying alsa-lib-1.0.10-no-wordexp-header.patch ...

[A[92C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

/usr/portage/eclass/autotools.eclass: line 148: automake: command not found

[32;01m*[0m Automake used for the package (1.9.6) differs from

[32;01m*[0m the installed version ().

[32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.11/work/alsa-lib-1.0.11' ...

[32;01m*[0m Running aclocal ...

[A[92C [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

[31;01m*[0m Failed Running aclocal !

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0m Include in your bugreport the contents of:

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0m /var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.11/temp/aclocal-1613.out

!!! ERROR: media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1539: Called dyn_unpack

ebuild.sh, line 711: Called src_unpack

alsa-lib-1.0.11.ebuild, line 30: Called eautomake

autotools.eclass, line 155: Called eautoreconf

autotools.eclass, line 63: Called eaclocal

autotools.eclass, line 100: Called autotools_run_tool 'aclocal'

autotools.eclass, line 191: Called die

!!! Failed Running aclocal !

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Robiłem:

```

emerge =sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 && emerge =sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3-r1

```

Wynik emerge --info:

```

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.12-12mdk i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-12mdk i686 

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  [Not Present]

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   [Not Present]

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx X alsa apache2 apm arts atm audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli crypt cups dhcp dri dvb dvd eds emboss encode esd fbcon flash foomaticdb fortran gdbm ggi gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gps gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql nas ncurses nls nptl odbc ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php pic png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vcd vorbis wmf x86 xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Zawartość pliku:

 /var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.11/temp/aclocal-1613.out

```

***** aclocal *****

/usr/portage/eclass/autotools.eclass: line 179: aclocal: command not found

```

Help!!!

SKLEJONE

Kurcze widze, ze ogladniec jest duzo, ale nikt mi nie pomaga...;/

Boże chcecie mnie zrazic do Gentoo...

od raku: sklejono dwa posty

----------

## Raku

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> Kurcze widze, ze ogladniec jest duzo, ale nikt mi nie pomaga...;/
> 
> Boże chcecie mnie zrazic do Gentoo...
> 
> 

 

Nie każdy MUSI znać przyczynę twoich problemów.

Na forum NIE MA obowiązku pomagania innym.

Czasami warto samemu poszukać rozwiązania poprzez opcję SEARCH.

A na koniec: wyjaśnij brak tych dwóch narzędzi w twoim systemie:

```

sys-devel/automake:  [Not Present]

sys-devel/libtool:   [Not Present]

```

Dodam, że są one standardowo instalowane w czasie wykonywania stage 3 i same nie znikają.

A rozwiązaniem twojego problemu jest własnie brak tych narzędzi.

----------

## amdziak

Tylko ze robie od stage1 i jestem dopiero na etapie emerge system, a jak dalem emerge libtool to wywalilo mi dziwne bledy...

Pozdrawiam 

amdziak

PS: Sorry, jak kogos wkurzyłem/obraziłem/czy cos tego typu...

----------

## mbar

A bootstrap się udał?

----------

## Raku

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> Tylko ze robie od stage1

 

a dlaczego nie od stage 3?

Dokumentacja zaleca stage 3, więc jeśli nie masz dużego doświadczenia w użytkowaniu Gentoo, to nie warto zgrywać Linusa Torvaldsa.

----------

## amdziak

bootsrap leci jeszcze..

tylko dziwne jest to, ze robi gcc-3.4.6, a nie to najnowsze 4.1.1;/

Czy kazdemu tak robi?

Robie, od stage1, bo chce miec wszystko po swojemu, a zreszta kumpel mnie namowil...Ostatecznie, ajk nic nie pomoze to wezme zaczen od stage3...;/

POzdrawaim 

amdziak

----------

## Raku

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> bootsrap leci jeszcze..
> 
> tylko dziwne jest to, ze robi gcc-3.4.6, a nie to najnowsze 4.1.1;/
> 
> Czy kazdemu tak robi?
> ...

 

robi tak każdemu, kto:

a) nie ma najnowszego snapshota portage w momencie instalacji

b) korzysta z gałęzi stabilnej Gentoo (gcc-4.1.1 jest w testowej)

----------

## amdziak

robilem emerge portage, wiec mam aktualne snapshoty, a mam wersje stabilna, a nie testowa, wielkie dzieki za wyjasnienie, a moze to jest rozwiazanie problemu, nowszy gcc, tylko jak wziasc mu wersje 4.1.1, iczy bedzie chodzilo stabilnie?

bo jak dam emerge gcc, to tylko chce tego starego...

Pozdrawiam

amdziak

----------

## mbar

szukać ci się nie chce, czytać ci się nie chce... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

emerge portage nie aktualizuje snapshota bazy portage tak na marginesie. Robi to inna komenda, wymieniona w handbooku.

----------

## amdziak

Tego handboka czytalem juz dawno, ale on nie rozwiazuje moich problemow, narazie czekam na koniec bootstrapa, a potem sie zobaczy...

Pozdrawiam

amdziak

----------

## argasek

Nie bardzo rozumiem po cholerę babrać się ze stage1 (skoro wyraźnie jest napisane, że ten rodzaj instalacji nie jest już dłużej wspierany), jedziemy ze stage3, potem emerge gcc które nam pasuje, potem emerge -e system i -50 zbędnych postów na forum   :Cool: 

----------

## amdziak

Tylko, ze jest roznica w stabilnosci, miedzy stage1 a stage3!

Pozdrawiam

amdziak

----------

## mbar

Nie ma żadnej!

Teh pr0!!!shift1!!oneone!!

----------

## Raku

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> Tylko, ze jest roznica w stabilnosci, miedzy stage1 a stage3!

 

a masz ze sobą jakieś wsparcie?

----------

## amdziak

No dobra, zaczne od stage3..

Tylko mam takie pytania, wsio sie robi tak ajk od stage1, najpierw emerge sync, potem bootstrap, a potem emerge system?

Pozdro

----------

## Raku

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> No dobra, zaczne od stage3..
> 
> Tylko mam takie pytania, wsio sie robi tak ajk od stage1, najpierw emerge sync, potem bootstrap, a potem emerge system?

 

wsio robi się tak, jak pisze w dokumentacji.

----------

## amdziak

Tylko, ze mam trzy rozne dokumentacje i w azdej pisze co innego, chodzi mi tylko o to czy:

a) robi sie bootsrap`a

b) robie sie emerge system.

Zaczalem juz emerge --sync, a nie wiem czy pozniej robic bootstrapa, czy do razu moze emerge system?

Pozdrawiam

amdziak

----------

## argasek

Tu.

----------

## amdziak

No juz zdazylem to znalezc, ale to sie troche nie pokrywa z tym na gentoo.pl, ale bede orzystal z oficjalnego handbooka;)

POzdrawiam i dziekuje za pomoc

amdziak

----------

## Raku

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> No juz zdazylem to znalezc, ale to sie troche nie pokrywa z tym na gentoo.pl

 

porównaj sobie datę tego z gentoo.pl z datą wydania ostatniej wersji Gentoo i sam wyciągnij wnioski.

----------

## arsen

Zresztą na gentoo.pl pisze jak byk "Jest to pierwsze tlumaczenie orginalnego z poradnika instalacji gentoo (Nie zgodne z bierzącą ścieżką instalacji). W obcenej chwili zapraszamy do korzystania z oficjalnego handbooka"

----------

